# Potato's



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

Help, I can't get it right the last two parties I have had excess baby red's how many per person I made 15 pounds cut up for 40 men they had chicken no veggie. Was a maintence group and they only order meat and potato's I had so many left. Thursday I have 26 adults and 4 children and am really unsure of how many pounds to make. please help brain is fried.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you are talking about Red Bliss (B) . (A) are smaller .Figure 3 per person . I dont know what baby reds are?


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

That might be where I am screwing up oddly enough my friend is a Potato farmer and is giving me what is called Premium Reds they are quite large and come in ten pound bags, I am used to the small red. Some of these could be **** near big enough to be bakers. But there FREE and I won't look a gift horse in the mouth but I hate to waste as well and take more from them than I need. I don't want to lose my source either:look:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmmmmm? Meat & potatoes guys who can't do 1/3 pound of spuds? Doesn't sound right. But try cutting back to 1/4 lb portions. 

For the Thursday gig: Is that also just meat and potatoes? If not, I would think six pounds plenty for that group.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

potatoes fly off our veg platters......always nice to have backups.
I'd do the whole 10# for 30 especially with a buffet....ditto rolls....nothing like seeing a child pile 3-4 on their plate.:crazy:


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks I'll do the 10lbs to be safe it's a chicken breast, veggie salad roll and dessert.


----------

